# Ogio Caddy review



## hoboken (Mar 13, 2008)

I guess you don't like it? hehe


----------



## buggravy (Feb 19, 2008)

hoboken said:


> I guess you don't like it? hehe


Just wanted to offer a dissenting opinion I guess. I mean, it got my stuff to and fro safely, and that's the big thing. It's just that I'd read a lot of good reviews, and thus had high expectations. I don't know if there's something better out there, but it just seemed to me that there would have been some easy and obvious ways to make the bag better.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2009)

*Same problems...*

I have this bag too and have experienced some of the same problems. I am shorter and so the little plastic thing always scrapes the ground when I am pulling it. I can fit a bunch of stuff in there 2 boards, 2 pairs of boots, jackets, pants, etc...<br> but what really pissed me off is that the first time I used it, I picked it up from baggage claim and one of the clips broke! Everything inside was still protected...but it was the first time to use it! <br> I expected a little more durability from Ogio. I guess it could have been the airline too?! Either way...bummed me out.


----------

